# Sugar thermometer? Also homemade truffles....



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello   

Just wondering if anyone knows where i can get a sugar thermometer from in the high street or supermarket? Going to have a go at making a few items for xmas pressies this year and i'm struggling to find one in the high street!

Also if anyone makes thier own homemade truffles, do you have a link to a good site so i can look at the basics?

Many thanks

Bekie


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just found this one

http://www.cuttingedgecookware.co.uk/deep-fry-and-sugar-thermometer-3118-p.asp

Don't think you need anything fancy though?
/links


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats perfect really.... i dont want to be spending much to be fair as i'll probably be bored of it by the time it comes to actually making them for xmas hampers   

Thanks hun!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Bee do you need me to send you my address for my Christmas truffles - yum


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Let me make some first otherwise you might end up ill over xmas    I'm no culinary queen


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Tescos used to do one ..


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Bekie,

I needed one of these and searched town ..... of all places I found one in the Toolbox (opposite Masons) - they had a few different ones.

I made fudge ... yummy!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Speaking about addresses...... I just think I should point out I really really love you Bee, not half as much as I love truffles  

I am very good at sampling  

xxxx


----------

